# Cuttings - HELP!



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Yesterday morning I took 25 cutting off my 6 mother plants, all my mother plants are really healthy they are about 7 weeks old on 18/6 cycle and 3  feet tall, when I took the cuttings I did everything by the book and I have been this morning to check on them and they have fell to the the side (wiltering like mad).

I used clonex gel on them and they are under a 600w hps which is in a cooltube about 3 feet away from the cuttings, I use PH-ed water only at 6.0, is this normal for the cuttings to be like this or am I over reacting as it's only been 24 hours.  This is my second time taking cuttings and I dont know all that much, the 6 mother plants I have were cuttings I took 7 weeks ago and turned out fine.

I will take some pics later as I forgot my camera today.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## tokemon (Jul 14, 2008)

You should expect some shock but that light sounds a bit loud for cuttings. Can you shade them or put them under flouros? I hate to keep harping about massproducers cloner but it really works well and for under fifty bucks light included it really really works well


----------



## Growdude (Jul 14, 2008)

You dont need that much light for clones, also they often will wilt over but should perk up.
Keep your medium wet at first and they should perk up.
What clonning method did you use?


----------



## POTUS (Jul 14, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday morning I took 25 cutting off my 6 mother plants, all my mother plants are really healthy they are about 7 weeks old on 18/6 cycle and 3 feet tall, when I took the cuttings I did everything by the book and I have been this morning to check on them and they have fell to the the side (wiltering like mad).
> 
> ...


 
A couple of things that may be the cause:

1. Cuttings should always be between 3 and 4 inches long.

2. All but 2 or 3 small leaves should be trimmed from the cutting. This helps the cutting by not making it support it's own foliage more than necessary and it will respond by growing roots faster and becoming healthier. The cutting only needs a small amount of foliage to gather light while rooting.

3. The cut should be made at a 45 degree angle with a razor blade. The cutting should be put under water and cut a second time with the same 45 degree angle. The does several things; It presents the largest surface possible for uptake of water. The sharp cut is easier for the plant to heal. The second cut below water prevents an air embolism that can prevent water uptake.

4. The light on the cuttings should be at least 3 to 4 feet above the cuttings and no heat from the light should be detectable at the level of the cuttings. Only a very small amount of light is needed on the cutting for it's first few days. Any light that is too close or too hot will cause a severe reaction of wilting and possibly cutting death.

5. The proper temperature for cuttings is around 75F-80F. Any cooler or warmer will cause a slowing of the cuttings response to healing and root growth.

6. No nutrients, repeat, NO NUTRIENTS at all should be introduced to the cuttings. Using a rooting hormone is suggested and preferred. A rooting hormone that also has an Anti-bacterial in it is also preferred and will help ensure your cuttings health.

7. A 24-36 hour wilting should be expected for all your cuttings. This is normal and the cuttings should pick up well after that amount of time, providing that the above steps have been followed. Lights that are too big and/or too close, temperatures that are too high, straight cuts on the clones or "air" cuts can all cause seedling failure.


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

The problems is I only have 3 600w hps lights and I have just spent £300 on upgrading the room - cooltubes, extraction, soil, bigger buckets and nutes things like that, I have 2 600w lights running at the minute, 1 light for my 6 mother plants and the other light is for 7 plant what I did from seeds what are about 10" tall and the cuttings I could higher the light up if that would be better?

The method I used is off this site:  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Making_Clones_From_A_Marijuana_Plant.html

My cuttings are also in rockwool.


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> A couple of things that may be the cause:
> 
> 1. Cuttings should always be between 3 and 4 inches long.
> 
> ...


 
1 - A: They are.

2 - A: There is only 2 to 3 leaves, like you said.

3 - A: Thats what I have done.

4 - A: 600w HPS @ 3 feet way in a cooltube, no heat at all.

5 - A: Temps are 24.7 Celsius  (75 Fahrenheit)

6 - A: I have used Clonex gel with no nutrients at all, just PH adjusted water to 6.0.

7 - A: It has only been 24 hours.

I think am doing it right then, thanks for the help...


----------



## POTUS (Jul 14, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> The problems is I only have 3 600w hps lights and I have just spent £300 on upgrading the room - cooltubes, extraction, soil, bigger buckets and nutes things like that, I have 2 600w lights running at the minute, 1 light for my 6 mother plants and the other light is for 7 plant what I did from seeds what are about 10" tall and the cuttings I could higher the light up if that would be better? My cuttings are also in rockwool.


 
It would be better for your cuttings to have less light. I use a 150 watt HPS with a defusing lens for my cuttings with great success. I keep it at 12 inches from the tops of the cuttings. I also use a cloning machine that holds 20 cuttings. I usually get 19 of 20 with 12 inch roots in 15 days.

You can use "Cheese" cloth over your cuttings to filter the strength of your light if the temps are ok. Secure it well to prevent it falling on your cuttings.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 14, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> It has only been 24 hours.
> 
> I think am doing it right then, thanks for the help...


You're very welcome, camcam. The cuttings *should* pick back up within the next 12 hours. I would suggest shading them some. The amount of light you're using is pretty intense for cuttings.

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> You're very welcome, camcam. The cuttings *should* pick back up within the next 12 hours. I would suggest shading them some. The amount of light you're using is pretty intense for cuttings.
> 
> Good luck to you!!!!


 
The problem is my grow room is 30 miles away and I work full time, so I don't have alot of time to go out and buy things.  As a quick alternative could I higher the light to say 5 feet? would that be better?


----------



## POTUS (Jul 14, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> The problem is my grow room is 30 miles away and I work full time, so I don't have a lot of time to go out and buy things. As a quick alternative could I higher the light to say 5 feet? would that be better?


 
Yes, it would. Would that then affect your other plants in a negative manner, or can you adjust things so that everything is ok?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 14, 2008)

im curious, why ya want it cloned? if ya look for more buds, what about thc itself?


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> im curious, why ya want it cloned? if ya look for more buds, what about thc itself?


clones are genetic "duplicates" of the donor plant.. female clones WILL be female plants exactly like the donor.
   there are many many advantages to clones..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck cam..all i can add is be "patient"...I still have a hard time cloneing..but have done it..but know that "patients" is a big factor..Good luck on this..when I took my clones they fell overand lade down..then the next day they were standing at attention..i use clonex as well...are you going to use a humidity dome?..Thanks for shareing


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yes, it would. Would that then affect your other plants in a negative manner, or can you adjust things so that everything is ok?


 
I have 3 lights in my grow room, I will sort it so nothing will be affected in turns of light hight.

Thanks for yout input....


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 14, 2008)

i would have to agree with everyone 600s on cuttings is too harsh thats like standing in a microwave, get your self some flos for cuttings


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> im curious, why ya want it cloned? if ya look for more buds, what about thc itself?


it beats growing from seed cloning is the next best thing to 2 women fighting over you


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> i would have to agree with everyone 600s on cuttings is too harsh thats like standing in a microwave, get your self some flos for cuttings


 
I do agree, but I have just spent £300 on the grow room and I don't have endless amounts of cash, however, on the next harvest I will get some better lighting for clones.


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

P.S I am going to check on the cuttings tomorrow morning and I will post some pics and progress of them.....

Thanks for all the input and the proper lights will be bought on the next run..


----------



## thief (Jul 14, 2008)

i use a little tiny cfl for cloneing and i mister them abt 4 times a day for the first week helps lots.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> im curious, why ya want it cloned? if ya look for more buds, what about thc itself?


 
what???


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> what???


 
LOL, I thought that.....


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 14, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> what???


i think what he meant was "why does he want to clone if he wants bud asap" i dunno i took it in like that


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought he/she had the wrong thread??? lol....


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

Right guys/gals,

I am a bit lost with these clones, they are still wiltered and dont seem to of picked up even after 10 days, however, the leaves are not dry they look nice and green but the odd few of the leaves have gone yellow (is that due to no food - so plant starts to feed off itself?). Any advice would be appreciated.....


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry about that, the picture is from about 4 - 5 days ago but they look about the same today when I went, some of the tips on the leaves are going yellow too.


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

These little ladies are getting PH-ed water only @ 6.0 and about 6 feet away from a 600w HPS.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you use a propagator?


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

No, I didn't use one the first time I took clones and they turned out fine no problems at all, but the first time I took clones it was about 3 weeks befor roots come out the bottom of the rockwool, so should I leave them?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

They are looking real sad.

A propagator certainly would have helped.
I always used to use 1.
18/6 cycle
newspaper shade to start with (on top of the propagator)
After a few days I would crack the vents a little by little
Until they had rooted.
7 to 10 days at the most.


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

What can I do with them? about 5 of them have stood up and look good but I was hoping for at least 18 of them to turn out ok


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Try n find a suitable container that they will fit in.
Have a look see at my clone link, it has moved on just a little bit, I have made do with a clear container, as my heated propagator has not been seen since we moved.


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a big container, I will have to find something like that, I have also noticed you have cut the leaves back and I read some where that it is good thing to do that but I wasn't sure.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

This

cuttings

 used to be my 

*Bread n Butter*

back in the UK

If you plan to do more cuttings

I would recommend that you buy a large* THERMOSTATICALLY HEATED PROPAGATOR*


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

I have found one!  50 litre clear plastic box £10 @ argos am going to pick one up tomorrow.  Thanks for your help bud.uncle...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> I have found one!  50 litre clear plastic box £10 @ argos am going to pick one up tomorrow.  Thanks for your help bud.uncle...




I would recommend that you buy a large* THERMOSTATICALLY HEATED PROPAGATOR*


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

How much are them? am from the UK, if you are from the UK can give me rough price?


----------



## POTUS (Jul 24, 2008)

This is what I use man.

$40 USD

About 25 Euros

Put a 150 watt HPS about 2 feet above it until your seedlings/clones are well on their way and your seedlings or clones will love you.


The Hydrofarm Hot House


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jul 24, 2008)

woops wrong thread


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2008)

I, personally think that you have far too much vegetation left on the clones.  I never leave that much leaf material on my clones.  I also always use a cloning gel, and a humidity dome.  It takes a lot of energy for the plant to try and support that many leaves and also grow roots.


----------



## Tater (Jul 24, 2008)

Man those things look fine to me, just a little wilted from the lack of humidity.  I got about 40-50 clones sitting 2 1/2 feet from a 400 watt MH with temps in the 26-28 degree heat and they have all rooted in about 7-12 days.  If you want them to perk up just go to walmart and buy the big clear plastic bin with the clear lid, its in the aisle with the blue tupperware storage bins put your plants in that give them a mist and leave em for a while.  They look fine to me though just give em time.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> This is what I use man.
> 
> $40 USD
> 
> ...






greenshorticulture.co.uk/Details.asp?ProductID=577&maincat=23&subcat=145

ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-SANKEY-GRO-WARM-300-HEATED-PROPAGATOR-KIT_W0QQitemZ380046673628QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380046673628


----------



## camcam (Jul 25, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Man those things look fine to me, just a little wilted from the lack of humidity. I got about 40-50 clones sitting 2 1/2 feet from a 400 watt MH with temps in the 26-28 degree heat and they have all rooted in about 7-12 days. If you want them to perk up just go to walmart and buy the big clear plastic bin with the clear lid, its in the aisle with the blue tupperware storage bins put your plants in that give them a mist and leave em for a while. They look fine to me though just give em time.


 
Tater,

I am from the UK we don't have walmart over here, however, I think Asda are the same company which are based in the UK??

Well I have had alook at some of these clones this morning and they have started popping roots out the bottom of the stem, they have taken a long time tho, but like I said not so long back my other 6 clones (what are now in bloom), it took about 3 - 4 weeks it might be the strain am not sure???


----------



## Tater (Jul 25, 2008)

Any clear tub with some foam tape on the top and a lid will do just fine dosen't have to be from walmart, glad to see they haven't taken over the entire world just yet   Glad to hear you got roots.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)

Any news?

pics?


----------



## city (Jul 26, 2008)

I am by no means an expert. matter of fact i suck!. i am the killer of clones. But i did talk to an expert at the Hydro shop yesterday,
i was told that it is easy as hell.
small foam or plastic cups with 10 holes in the bottom. 
small pan to put small cups in.
plain potting soil no super nutes(they dont have roots and dont need them)
Clonex gel
a small tub
a plexi glass for over the tub
flor light

take cutting with more than one leaf branch. take off bottom leaves
sharp 45 degree cut at base of stemm from the mother(this is to help the mother recover)
plain 6.0 water to put cuttings in.
putsoil in the cups afterpoking holes. push a hole in the soil with a pencil
plave pan in the plastic tub
take a saucer with water in it. put cuttings in saucer, make another cut at base 45 degrees under water with a razor. dip in clonex
place stem in the soil where the pencil hole was made. press soil down after.
place all cups in the pan, into the tub. take access water. moisten all cups and place the rest in the pan. put in plexi glass. then set light up above 18/6.
tub must be kept around 80 degrees
first 3 days, once a day. lift plexi and wipe dry then reset. after the 3 days you can  pull plexi and wipe leaving lid off for 10-15 min. watch for leaf droop. when about 25-30% place plexi back on. repeat daily a little longer each day for 2-3 weeks this should aclimate the plant and you dont need to mist the leaves. If anyone tries this soon. let me know if i got it all right. i should be doing this in 5 weeks


----------



## camcam (Jul 27, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> I am by no means an expert. matter of fact i suck!. i am the killer of clones. But i did talk to an expert at the Hydro shop yesterday,
> i was told that it is easy as hell.
> small foam or plastic cups with 10 holes in the bottom.
> small pan to put small cups in.
> ...


 
Sounds good to me....


----------



## camcam (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I have some good news - 9 out of the 25 clones have rooted successfully so I am really happy so far...

 I will keep you updated on the other clones.


----------



## Tater (Jul 27, 2008)

City:  Cloning in soil dosn't help the guys that are running hydro systems 

CamCam if the other ones are still green and not mush by now then they have rooted, just be patient they will pop.  One thing that will kill clones faster than you can roll a joint is chlorinated water, make sure you leave your water out for at least 24 hours if you are using tap water.  I just used that tub I was talking about and cloned 50 for 50 in 10 days.  Plus I got two from my fridge in there and they are healthy as can be, this plant is pretty tough.


----------



## camcam (Jul 28, 2008)

Even better news today! 13 out of the 25 have roots coming out the bottom of the rockwool, the other clones look ok to me but no roots yet....

Cheers for the info Tater.....


----------



## city (Jul 29, 2008)

City: Cloning in soil dosn't help the guys that are running hydro systems 

well then. i thought you could run this in rock wool or soil. the guy who runs the hydro shop told me it worked for both. said once it starts to root well in soil after 2 weeks wrap the roots in a paper towl and set in pasket with clay pellet.


----------



## camcam (Jul 29, 2008)

Yet more good news! 15 out of the 25 have now got roots... yeeehaaaa


----------



## POTUS (Jul 30, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Yet more good news! 15 out of the 25 have now got roots... yeeehaaaa


 
Outstanding !!!!

No ferts until they're large enough! You don't want to lose them now.


----------



## camcam (Aug 1, 2008)

It gets better....... Now 20 out of 25, god am so happy...


----------



## camcam (Aug 1, 2008)

Would be ok to give these clones some superthrive? as they look a bit stressed, but I have only just put them in soil a few days ago.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 1, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Would be ok to give these clones some superthrive? as they look a bit stressed, but I have only just put them in soil a few days ago.


Transplant shock is normal and lasts 1 to 4 days depending on it's severity.

I've never used superthrive. I can't advise you on it's use.

Backing the lights off more than normal sometimes lessens the effect of transplant shock.


----------



## camcam (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers Potus...


----------



## camcam (Aug 2, 2008)

Right, I think I have 23 clones all together that are good.  20 have loads of roots and 3 have no roots but look green and healthy and 2 look bad, so a total of 23 not bad out of 25......


----------

